# Reading > Forum Book Club >  'Solaris': Remembering Stanislaw Lem

## Scheherazade

The Book Club will be reading _Solaris_ by Stanislaw Lem, who passed away on March 27th, 2006, to remember him. Please post your thoughts and questions here. 


Book Club Procedures

----------


## Stanislaw

I agree with this choice completely, however, poor Lem did not like either adaptation of the book to movie. 

I will be glad to join in this discussion.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## SleepyWitch

ah, there it is... last night I heard on the radio that Lem died and thought "Scher is gonna put up a "Remembering...." thread.

I've never read Solaris and was reading an article about it on the bus only last night... just to find out Lem died as soon as i got home *weird*  :Bawling:  
so I'll get the book from the local library....
hurumpf... nope, this way i'll only be able to get the German translation and won't be able to discuss the book with you because if you use any quotes I won't know what you're talking about... 
er, maybe i can get it English on amazon, but that will take a while...

----------


## papayahed

I'm very excited to read something different. I'll pick this book up tonight.

----------


## Moandor

I like his novels very much. 'Solaris', 'Return From the Stars' (Powrót z gwiazd), 'Tales of Pirx the Pilot' (Opowieści o pilocie Pirxie) are the masterpieces of science-fiction literature. 

He was (and always be) one of my favourite writer. And he was born in Poland, like me. 

/Lem był wielkim Polakiem, wspaniałym pisarzem. Zawsze będzie mi bliski. To wielka strata dla Polski, dla wszystkich miłośników jego twórczości. Pamięć o nim przetrwa za sprawą jego książek.(text in polish)/

----------


## Scheherazade

> ah, there it is... last night I heard on the radio that Lem died and thought "Scher is gonna put up a "Remembering...." thread.


 :Tongue: 

Unbearable lightness of being predictable!  :Biggrin: 

I cannot find _Solaris_ at the library. If I get a chance to go to another town, I think I will buy it from a bookstore.

Happy reading to you all!

----------


## NNoah3

I will begin to read this book as soon as I get it. I haven't seen the movie. Is the movie that one with George Clooney? Because if I am right, I didn't feel like going to see a George Clooney movie after that I saw one with Quentin Tarantino "From Dusk Till Dawn". Even though he likes me very much in "ER".

----------


## Riesa

Does this mean I can put the Faulkner aside for a while?  :Banana:  
I haven't read anything by Lem, but now I'm intrigued.

----------


## Boris239

NNoah3, there is also a russian version of "Solaris" directed by Andrei Tarkovsky. It's much better than Soderberg's. Though it's difficult to find it not in Russia.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I haven't seen the movie. Is the movie that one with George Clooney?


Yes, Noah, Clooney is in the English version of the movie: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307479/



> Because if I am right, I didn't feel like going to see a George Clooney movie after that I saw one with Quentin Tarantino "From Dusk Till Dawn".


Really?? I liked 'From Dusk Till Dawn' very much. It is such a funny movie!


> Even though he likes me very much in "ER".


He likes you in the ER very much?  :Wink: 


> Does this mean I can put the Faulkner aside for a while? I haven't read anything by Lem, but now I'm intrigued.


We are reading Faulkner in April (anytime in the month) so feel free to put aside!  :Biggrin:  Looking forward to hearing your comments on _Solaris_!

----------


## NNoah3

> He likes you in the ER very much?


Upsss  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  , Yeah! that was when I met him!!!!  :Brow:

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

NNoah3,

You really should see Clooney in "Good night & good luck" - he's come of age and his direction is flawless (reminds me of Altman a little - lots of simultaneous half-conversations) - but the russian version of the film is far more atmospheric and comes closer to the eerie tension of the book IMHO.

----------


## NNoah3

Thanks XC for your suggestion.
I will do that! I have heard a lot of good comments about it.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Upsss   , Yeah! that was when I met him!!!!


Well, as I often say... any friend of George's is a friend of mine!  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I like his novels very much. 'Solaris', 'Return From the Stars' (Powrót z gwiazd), 'Tales of Pirx the Pilot' (Opowieści o pilocie Pirxie) are the masterpieces of science-fiction literature. 
> 
> He was (and always be) one of my favourite writer. And he was born in Poland, like me. 
> 
> /Lem był wielkim Polakiem, wspaniałym pisarzem. Zawsze będzie mi bliski. To wielka strata dla Polski, dla wszystkich miłośników jego twórczości. Pamięć o nim przetrwa za sprawą jego książek.(text in polish)/


wow, Moandor, you're lucky then. you can read it in the original  :Smile:

----------


## Stanislaw

an aside about clooney...any one watch batman and robin...  :Eek:

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

> an aside about clooney...any one watch batman and robin...


I had that as an option but I plumped for self-appendectomy with a rusty tin-lid.

----------


## Stanislaw

> I had that as an option but I plumped for self-appendectomy with a rusty tin-lid.


you were the lucky one.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

Oooh maybe I could give it a try, I'm curious about this author and I'd love to see the Tvardovsky movie... even though I had another book in my plans... but maybe I can fit them both... *heads to library site to see if I can borrow it - me poor*

*edit* Uni library does not have it  :Frown:

----------


## Stanislaw

I checked at my University...they have it in Polish and English...but I have to wait untill they come in from a neighboring University (we have a shared library system...it extends across most of the northern portion of the province) so I should be getting a copy in 4-5 business days...see y'all next week then!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Boris239

> Oooh maybe I could give it a try, I'm curious about this author and I'd love to see the Tvardovsky movie... (


Koa, unfortunately you won't be able to see Tvardovsky's "Solaris"  :Frown: 
He after all was a writer and not a director  :Tongue:  
So you'd better look for Andrei Tarkovsky's movie

----------


## Scheherazade

I have started reading this today... The plot is interesting but I got a little bored with the some of the descriptions.

----------

